# Great Book



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Core Archery is pretty much the standard for back tension.

However, I got as much or more out of Larry's video of the same name.

John Dudley's website has quite a few articles that generally agree with Larry on BT. Good news is that they are free.

Allen


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Ill have to check the video out.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: how about a funny book??? i almost fell outta my chair when i read parts of this....im no book reader ......WHY YOU SUCK AT ARCHERY was funny..down to earth.


----------

